# ball python just...



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

My brothers new ball python just reguritated the mouse we fed it yesterday....it was a small mouse, is this really bad for the snake...should we be worried?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Have you handled it since it was fed? If the snake is still digesting, handling can cause it to regurgitate.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Like Draco said. ^ 
~
What are the temps and humidity levels in your setup ???
Is Captive Breed or Wild Caught ?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

it copuld probably just be scared of what is around it it should ajdust


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

did you scare it?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

No it wasnt handled, i think it is wild caught and no it wasnt scared. It was in its hide and i looked over and saw it pop its head out and it spit it up. hot side is around 85, cold side around 75.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Was the mouse bigger than the widest part of its body? What's the humidity?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

The mouse was a little bigger than the widest part. I told my brother it was too big but........ The humidity is 60% it stays usually between 50-65%


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

The temps and humidity are fine. what is the basking spot ?
~
If is a WC you should take him/her to a vet. WC came loaded with parasites and other diseases.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

the basking spot is around 90-95.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

ok the temps are fine, maybe the mouse was too bigger like you said.
dont offer food until a week.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> ....it was a small mouse,
> [snapback]1075671[/snapback]​





timmyshultis said:


> The mouse was a little bigger than the widest part. I told my brother it was too big but........
> [snapback]1076887[/snapback]​










Im sure u did


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

buddy.....it was a small f*cking mouse but the ball python is tiny. It wasnt a pinkie but it was a baby with hair. I told him it was too big so stfu !


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

So you fed him a fuzzy I'm guessing... hm, well like others said, make sure his temps and humidity stay good, don't handle him, try to give him very little stress, and don't try to feed for another week (I'd try feeding him a pinkie by the way, even if it seems a little small, better safe than sorry).


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Must be a very young BP if it's too small to eat a fuzzy, near hatchling size I guess.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea its really small like 16" long. thanks for the help everyone.

I'm not sure if it was a fuzzy it looked like an adult mouse it was just smaller.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

hmm my ball python doesn't seem to mind when the mouse is a bit fatter than the widest part. My snakes only 19" but is eating full grown mice.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Generally with Balls it's 1.5x the diameter of the snake's widest part.


----------

